# Snow Bird 7020-1 question



## PJmax (Oct 12, 2015)

I've recently picked up a 7020-1 blower that I'm working on. I'm trying to figure out the operation of the Forward/Reverse clutch mechanism.

The books says put it Forward to go forward. That works fine. 
It says pull AND hold handle back for reverse. When I pull the handle back and let it go..... it's in reverse and backs up fine. 

I don't have to hold the handle back for reverse and there is no defined neutral. I can hold the handle between Forward and Reverse but it won't stay in the middle by itself. 

Am I missing something ?


----------



## PJmax (Oct 12, 2015)

Just to add an additional problem. When I received the snow blower for servicing the blower sheer pin was broken. I had figured something had gotten jammed in the blower. I put in a temporary 5/16" bolt in order to make sure the blower hadn't been damaged. It was ok.

When I was trying the forward/reverse lever I went from forward to reverse without pausing in "neutral" and sheared the temporary bolt. I can see now why the pin sheared. That abrupt change in directions was the cause.

It appears to be almost impossible to hold the lever in neutral as there is no positive stop. Maybe another user of these snow beasts could shed some light on this problem based on actual operation of their unit.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF PJMax, glad to have you join us, and hopefully someone will be along shortly to help you with your questions.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum PJmax :white^_^arial^_^0^_



Hopefully another owner will chime in soon.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I'm no Snowbird pro but I believe Scot has manual for these machines. It sounds as if your missing a spring to keep from keeping the reverse engaged. Also check the auger engagement. It might not be fully disengaged and causing abrut start and stops. Good luck.


----------



## PJmax (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome and the help. I have the "manual". It's basically a seven page instruction book with parts breakout picture and parts list. 

I don't see anything missing. It could be an adjustment. I'll have to study the movement further.

I've seen the "manual" on sale at many places for $9.95. :mellow:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

PJmax said:


> I've recently picked up a 7020-1 blower that I'm working on. I'm trying to figure out the operation of the Forward/Reverse clutch mechanism.
> 
> The books says put it Forward to go forward. That works fine.
> It says pull AND hold handle back for reverse. When I pull the handle back and let it go..... it's in reverse and backs up fine.
> ...


I don't know about your model but it must work similar to mine?
When you hold the handle for reverse then let go it should go to neutral. It is like a safety feature. On mine it is about the only safety feature there is. Mine is a 1963/226 model.
On mine if it has your problem that your explaining it is the belt adjustment.
Take the rear belt cover off and have a look.

When I got mine I went to pop the belt cover off and couldn't. I had to loosen the handle bars for the cover to come off. The guy that I bought it from had put a new belt on and did not adjust it right. It was hitting the cover when in neutral.
There is a fine line when you adjust the belt. I fooled with mine till it looked just right. I then tried to put the cover back on the normal way like it should work. (without loosening the handle bars) And it worked.

Also if you adjusted your chain, (it has a chain right?) make sure that it is not too tight. Did you ever adjust the chain? You have to make sure that you adjust it evenly on each side.It can't be too loose and it can't be too tight.
I can go from reverse to forward with no problem.
I think your belt needs adjusting.

Post some pictures of what you have?
If you have it apart post some detail pictures too.
We might see something out of wack.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Starting at *post number 78* (post numbers are in the upper right corners if you don't know) there is talk on my belt problem I had. There are some pictures and explanations on what mine was doing and on the adjustment.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowbird-snowblowers/29233-vintage-1963-snowbird.html

Like I said I don't know if yours works the same way, but I am guessing it does.
Post some pictures, pop that belt cover off.


----------



## PJmax (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info Ed. I'll try to post some pics.

Belt adjustment makes perfect sense too.


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

Mine will stay in reverse without holding the lever and I can't feel a definite neutral position either. With some practice, I just got used to finding neutral by feel. I found that belt adjustment is very important and trial/error method is the only way I got it set just right


----------



## PJmax (Oct 12, 2015)

After reading thru the manual and some help from Ed the drive system is working well. Thanks for all your help.

Now to sell it for something smaller and lighter.


----------

